# Free Sarge Customs Hoodie



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

I need some help naming a new rod model. All Sarge Custom Rod models have a name and each name has a military meaning either an acronym or lingo used in some branch of the military. For example, FreeBird is a plane bringing soldiers home, BOHICA stands for Bend Over Here It Comes Again...
Most of the current rod model names also pair well with the characteristics of that model.
The new model is 7'6" fast action with a line rating of 15-25lb test and a lure rating of 1/2oz to 1&1/2oz. It's a pretty stout rod and I am certain some Redfish guys and gals are going to love it. Now the bass guys might love it more but I know absolutely nothing about Bass fishing so I could not tell you or even suggest what this rods freshwater applications would be. Please suggest a proper name, military in theme, for this rod and if your suggestion becomes the new name then you will receive a Sarge Customs hoodie.
I have posted this on Facebook as well and some good names are already being posted. Maybe the 2cool crew can come up with the winner! All of your suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Spectre as in AC-130 Spectre gunship. 
Big cumbersome awkward tool but it can reach out and touch something while laying down some heavy fire...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

HELO


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Fusion, Howitzer, Aegis, Assault, The Force, Engage, 
Leverage, Patriot, Ranger, Salvo, Searcher, Sortie, Zulu.


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

Black Dragon, or FNG


----------



## JONES (Feb 16, 2012)

Geardo, Snake Eater, Gunner


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Broken Arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

A-10 Warthog. Big badass tank killer that's tough as nails!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The Hornet


----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

How about AWOL


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

C130 Gunship. Or just Gunship...


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Sarge SORTIE..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## pmac (Oct 24, 2007)

kilroy


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ASWIXS- antisub warfare information exchange system


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

"ack-ack" - cause it throws lead
Bang Stick or Boom Stick
Big Red One









Bravo Zulu
Buckshee


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Delta Force

For the Trinity Bay/river system

Mobile Bay delta area.

No rules...just make it happen.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The Chosin One! Dad fought at Chosin Resevoir in Korea.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

CATFU = Completely & Totally F'd Up
CSMO = Collect Your S' and Move Out 
Deauce Deuce or Deuce and a Half
Devil Dog
DONSA = Day of no scheduled activity
FNG = F'ing New Guy
FRED = F'ing Ridiculous Economic Disaster
FUBAR = F/U Beyond All Recognition
GOBI - General Officer Bright Idea
GungHo MO FO


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hotlips Hoolahan


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

dang! I was going to go with the big red one with patch as logo.


Sent from my iPad using Ta


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

The APACHE! Fast and bad arse.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Operation Red Wing for the Seals
The Red Scare
Red Dawn
Code Red
The Dragoon
BARRACUDA World War II plan (cancelled) for an airborne and amphibious assault on Naples
BIG SWITCH Korean War
PATRIOT DEFENDER Name applied to United States European Command deployment of Patriot missiles to Israel in 1991 during Gulf War
RIPPER Korean War (1951) offensive against Ch'unch'on
SEA ANGEL United States Pacific Command disaster relief operation in 1991 in Bangladesh
SLAPSTICK World War II (9 September 1943) British airborne landing at Taranto, Italy, mounted from Bizerte, Tunisia
SOUTHERN STORM Gulf War code name used by 24th Infantry Division in preliminary planning for an offensive operation into Kuwait




Sent from my iPad using Ta


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Libo = Time away, liberty
Ma Deuce
Marine Proof
MFIC = MF'r in charge
Mox Nix = Makes no difference
Oorah
Oscar Mike = On the Move
PFA = Pretty F'n Awesome


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The FOB
FOXHOLE
CLAYMORE
TOW (MISSLE) 
The Jihad
Ripcord
Duece and a half
The weapon
Jarhead-tough and lethal


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Super Wammy-dyne = New equipment
TACMO = Take Charge, Move Out
Tango Alpha = Target Acquired or First Target
Thumper


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Charlie Mike. -means continue mission. 
Suppressive Fire. 
Fire For Effect.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Raptor (F-22)


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

How about R&R !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Semer Fi


----------



## Fishin24/7 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neptune Spear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Spearhead

Bullwinkle

Fitty


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

The Warthog, tough, badass aircraft.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Fubar


----------



## flattymaster (Jul 10, 2007)

Semper parade .us coast guard always ready my friend


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Devgru US Naval Special Warfare Development Group


----------



## flattymaster (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll buy the 1st 2 if you use the us coast guard moto.semper parade / always ready


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

1) Bee-one A (B1A) Describes C-Ration B1A Unit (A highly prized Meal)
2) NATO (The Phonetic Alphabet)


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

My kids always say "The Bomb Diggidy" for something cool


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

The Patriot


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Tomahawk, Master Chief, Ranger, RPG, Destroyer, Submariner, S.A.A.(sargent at arms), Mercenary, Skipper, Dinky Dow, Seabee, MRE, Full Bird, Gremlin, Fly Boy...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sarge, bring some hoodies to the boat show please......XXL......Thx

Bret


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

By the way, broke in my new Free Bird this wknd w'some broken back Corkys... Awesome rod, easily my favorite and Steve Brown told me he loves his too. He won it at the Jesse Arsola benefit. Kudos Sarge...


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

KOPA

:cheers:


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

Just one more I thought of.......

Boom Stick


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Since it is a stout rod, I suggest "MOAB" - massive ordinance air blast - better known as "mother of all bombs"


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the R&R. ^^^


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

The "General"


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

HMFIC

if the F is a problem

HMIC


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

how bout "Chow Time"??


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

50 Cal


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

What about the Hell's Angels? My grandfather flew with them.


----------



## DINKFISH (Oct 23, 2005)

"death from above"
"bad company"


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

Spooky- spooky gunship
Warthog- a10
Frankenstein- marines "monster truck"
Plugger- gps
fiddlers green- your happy place after death
Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot- *** ;p
cumshaw- free gift(marine phrase)
Deep six- throwing **** overboard lol
fast mover- basically any military plane


----------



## Luckysam (Jun 14, 2013)

"Mass Tac" Mass tactical airborne insertion. It brings a lot from above. 

If you put an aircraft on it, please use the C-130. The C-17's took the fun out.

Good luck


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

how about 
Crusader, Avenger, glider, stealth, Pursuit


----------



## fishslime (Nov 17, 2014)

Dreager - A German made, closed-circuit SCUBA rig. Used by SEAL teams for maritime sabotage.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Napalm


----------



## JB 361 (Apr 14, 2011)

Egris. What my son works on in the Air Force for the B-1 bombers. Currently is overseas right now ensuring the pilots can "escape" if needed. I consider my time on the water an egris / escape.


----------



## tmatheaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Snafu


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Tail Gunner


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Uncle Sam


The Colonel

The General


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Slob Salad


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How about....'Fitteeeeeen' :rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

But Seriously......I'm going with 'Fatty'


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

Gunny or Gunny Sargent, Every one I knew were rough and tough SOB's


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

ALICE - , All purpose, Lightweight, Individual, Catching Equipment

What did I win?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Gunny


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

The Devil...as in Devil of Ramadi in honor of Chris Kyle..or The Punisher as their team was so named.


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

RTFU or RU

Ranger the F Up or Ranger Up


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

M.R.E.
Mobile Redfish Engager
Mama Redfish Enticer
Master Red Extruder


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*Old Glory*


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

BretE said:


> Sarge, bring some hoodies to the boat show please......XXL......Thx
> 
> Bret


X2 but the fishing show. 2xl


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thunderbolt


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Fubar


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Cadence


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

When will you pick a winner ?


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

The Green Beret.


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

Stealth


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

Top Brass


----------



## Big "T" (Dec 17, 2013)

The Warthog. it was a pretty stout aircraft.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

G.Y.S.O.T

Get 
You 
Some
Of
This


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

10 Roger

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Fubar


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Snafu
Ka bar
Hard charger
Mad Max


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

Recon


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

bender pass


----------



## kbolton (Jan 23, 2010)

"High and tight"
High... Your tallest rod model
Tight... Refers to the build quality or fast action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

Top - As in 1SG (1st Sargent) 
HALO - High Altitude Low Open
NCO
Cherry
BOLO - Be On the Look Out
DD-214
Section 8
OSUT - One Station Unit Training
ODS - Operation Desert Shield
Grunt


Garry Owen!


----------



## Sting-Ray Shuffle (Aug 27, 2013)

The Leather Neck......:dance:


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

The Hero


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Thunderbolt


----------



## jacobm24 (Mar 30, 2011)

warthog


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Delta Force.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Well Sarge, what did you decide on?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Chuckybrown said:


> Well Sarge, what did you decide on?


I think he's gonna give everyone a hoodie that gave a suggestion.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Goags said:


> I think he's gonna give everyone a hoodie that gave a suggestion.


I knew I liked him for some reason......


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

"KMAG YOYO" kiss my a** guys your on your own


----------



## Tan all over (Jan 29, 2012)

"The Legend" As in Chris Kyle. Be sure to include a Texas symbol or SEAL trident.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

ProV 2

Hope your Son enjoys those golf balls btw.


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

I would call it the "Grunt", "infantryman", or the "Spec Ops"

All three of those names refer to some of toughest SOBs in the military!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

armyguy said:


> I would call it the "Grunt", "infantryman", or the "Spec Ops"
> 
> All three of those names refer to some of toughest SOBs in the military!


But they all require R&R !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Goags said:


> I think he's gonna give everyone a hoodie that gave a suggestion.


Cool, I wear a large. Blue will work. Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

*Winner!*

This entry was the most popular and ended up being the winner. The first person who submitted the name was Mr. Chuck Brown. His winning entry was actually made on FB but he also happens to be a 2cooler. Thank you guys for your participation. I hope everyone has a safe and prosperous new year!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, how 2cool is that? 

I will see you at the show tomorrow!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Post #8 had it too, Mr. Tony


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Post #8 had it too, Mr. Tony


Yessir Mr. Tony was quick on the draw as well. I posted this on Facebook too and Chuck was the first to submit the name. There were several really good ones and when the next new model comes around we will do it again.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bring some hoodies to the show Sarge....XXL


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Recon


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

Firefight


----------

